# brightest intel ever...



## Footer (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, there are brighter, but this thing looks like it will really kick... http://creative.highend.com/showgun/

a 2000w lamp and full CMY, you can't really go wrong


SHOWGUN ... now its there


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 7, 2007)

Yah and you cant buy one either, neither can you demo one. Neither see it at a conference nor touch it 

It’s a prototype that was not supposed to be released yet. Someone leaked this video that was found by accident on an internal high-end site. 

So yah you’ll have to wait to drool on this puppy.
JH


----------



## koncept (Apr 7, 2007)

that still looks cool. i would love to try on of those out.....:-(


----------



## Footer (Apr 7, 2007)

They have them running at High End in Austin. We had a show in the other day that the Lighting Director was just down there and they demoed it for them, however they wouldn't let them get within 25' of it.


----------



## avkid (Apr 7, 2007)

Bribery may help.


----------



## koncept (Apr 7, 2007)

but its not nice to tease either...


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 7, 2007)

Ha 25' thats awsome. Ok .... i am just glade someone got to have a look at it. 

JH


----------



## lightbyfire (Apr 7, 2007)

First of all is that a light or an ion propulsion system?

It is extremely cool though, and i like the direction they are moving with it. not sure about the LED rim though, kind of strange. 

Excited to see where this leads.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 7, 2007)

I too am wondering what the deal with the LED ring around the lens is. It would look cool, though, to have those things do LED sequences during "scene changes" (costume changes, instrument changes, pissed off band member changes) during music sets.


----------



## Footer (Apr 7, 2007)

soundlight said:


> I too am wondering what the deal with the LED ring around the lens is. It would look cool, though, to have those things do LED sequences during "scene changes" (costume changes, instrument changes, pissed off band member changes) during music sets.



From all I can tell its just for looks when it is in the air, because a handful of LED's won't due crap compared to a 2000w lamp. These things are really being developed for the large concert tours to be essentially a movable ACL.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 7, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> From all I can tell its just for looks when it is in the air, because a handful of LED's won't due crap compared to a 2000w lamp. These things are really being developed for the large concert tours to be essentially a movable ACL.


....With CMY mixing, rotating color gobos, and an LED ring. Rather advanced for an ACL 

I do like the concept though. And yes, I think that it's basically designed mostly for aerial effects on big tours, and I think that is what you were getting at, Footer.


----------



## koncept (Apr 7, 2007)

that led ring reminds me of the lasers on the movie "the core"....

if nothing else it will give people something to look at and wonder about when your show isnt all there....or when the tech people get bored...


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 7, 2007)

The ring of LED's is great.
It gives you some eye candy while your at 0% and then when you give it some intesty you turn off the LED's its a cool feature. 

JH


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow it's the Wave Motion Gun!!! 

Will the Star Force make it to Iscandar in time to return to Earth with the Cosmo DNA? There are only 221 days left!!



(Sorry kids, you've got to be about 35 or a pretty hard core nerd to get that one.)


----------



## SAWYeR (Apr 9, 2007)

It's ridiculously cool and all, and super bright, but what's with the LEDs around the lense? Are they just for looks or do they do something?


----------



## TimMiller (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry still not the brightest intel. Coemar came out with a 2k watt moving head spot and wash several years ago (coemar Iflex). Its brutal. I sell a 4k watt moving head color mixing wash that is completely weatherproof and has the head speed of a studio color and has electronic strobing . Coemar has also come out with a 4k watt moving mirror spot (NAT 4k).


----------



## soundlight (Apr 10, 2007)

That's nothing. Syncrolite is where the true power lies. TEN THOUSAND WATT XENON moving heads.


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 10, 2007)

The Nat may be 4k but it sure doesnt look it. 
JH


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 19, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe TSO had some of those Syncrolites on their 2006 tour. Those things are BRIGHT, and HUGE.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 19, 2007)

That they did. They were the SXB 5/2 model. Known in passing as "BEE FITTY TWOS" for their size and in tribute to the huge (for it's time) B-52 bomber aircraft.

Oh what you learn from talking with Bryan Hartley.
He says that he's going to outdo himself again next year with the TSO show...I can't wait to see it!

</hijack>


----------



## Radman (May 24, 2007)

Lets get this thread popping up in searches for this product... SHOWGUN!


----------



## Footer (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.lightnetwork.com//?msg=23224.1

Its going to be on TV tonight.... take a look.


----------

